# Outback seat mod....



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok so I'm looking at getting a 2014 outback and I wanna mod the seat! Has anyone done this using any other seat than the Jackson seat? That's what I would peer to use but from what I can see they don sell the old one anymore and I don't wanna pay $170 for the newer ones! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I promise you, that Jackson Cuda seat will convert the comfort of your Hobie from a Model T into a Fleetwood Brougham.

Worth every penny.


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Right on....I just wish they still sold the older ones

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Bass Pro Ascend Elite seat.....that's the route I'm going to go since the old Jackson seats are hard to come across

Dimebag....


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome thx man

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Anytime...there's some posts on Facebook in the hobie page. Few people have done it, there a YouTube one as well.....

Dimebag....


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Right on!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Check it out...

Dimebag....


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks pretty good 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

I order the seat yesterday....should be here friday! I'll post some pics Saturday! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Awesome, which one did you end up getting? I know there are 2 different looking Ascend Elite seats...

Dimebag....


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ATLRoach (Jun 27, 2016)

I wish I would have seen this earlier but I have a Jackson Coosa seat sitting in my garage that I would part with.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Sweet, I'd like first dibs 

Dimebag....


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

ATLRoach said:


> I wish I would have seen this earlier but I have a Jackson Coosa seat sitting in my garage that I would part with.


Won't let me send u pm 

Dimebag....


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Were u able to get free shipping for the ascend seat? How much was the one u got and where from? I think I'm just gonna pull the trigger and order in few days so I can have it when I get back in town. 

Dimebag....


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

I did get free shipping but I paid $78 for the seat 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sorry $79.95

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

Will you post some pictures when you get this installed? I may do this with my 09 outback.


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Will do

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

So I got my Bass Pro Ascend Elite seat in today when I got home from work I got back to work on the seat! Took me about an hour! Very very easy!!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh wow....I like it...I see u cut the rear bottom portion off. How did u mount it to the rail? Screw? How comfy is the seat? 

Dimebag....


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

I did cut it off bc it doesn't touch the bottom in the back anyway! And yes I used stainless bolts and drilled holes all the way through the seat rail and the bar! I also painted the bar black to match the seat! And is supper comfortable! Way more comfortable than the old jackson seat!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Hells Yeah, looks super good man. Glad to see u got it all worked out. Any issues reaching the rudder control?

Dimebag....


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

No sir 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Cool, I just pulled the trigger and ordered one haha...should be here Next week. What size Pole and mounts did u use? And the black end caps?

Dimebag....


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

The pole is 1/2" electrical conduit, like 2 bucks at lowes, and the clips are yak attack stake out pole clips! The end caps I got from lowes also they are chair leg caps!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Sweet. Thank you. Looks like we both made out pretty good on this thread hahaha

Dimebag....


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes sir good luck!!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hows the setup working out thinking of doing this to mine. Did you put any kind of backing on the rubber holders?


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

No backing.....I couldn't get my arm in there to put a nut! I haven't actually taken it on the water with the new seat yet! Planning on going Saturday! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

DOes it feel pretty sturdy? i just ordered the clips need to make a trip to the hardware store to get their rest . thank you fhr the insight. let me know how it does on the water.


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

It's very sturdy! And I will give a full report Saturday! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Got mine in the Mail today. Test fit for now. Need to figure out exactly how I want it. This is a 2008 outback so not sure what changed between hulls. It seemed really snug up front so gonna use mount up front for sure and then a bar that runs from side to side in the rear. 




















Dimebag....


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Here are the front mounts that I used. Atwood pole light storage mounts with 3/4" diameter. Got them at Walmart for $4.88 a pair. 










Dimebag....


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Alright guys so I took the outback out this morning for a Lil bit and the seat was amazing! Very comfortable and the kayak was still super stable! Anyone looking to upgrade your seat I would highly recommend the bass pro ascend elite seat! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Sweet, how was it getting into the yak. Feel any different mounting and dismounting? 

Dimebag....


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

No sir 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

I have a 2012 outback with the Jackson seat upgrade. I will say it's nice. I bought mine from Jackson when they were on sale for $50. They still sell the seat kit. Just have to look. It's $100 right now. I used yak attack mighty mounts on mine. The front two were easy as pie but the back two were a nightmare to install. I'm now trying to figure out a front hatch liner. If anyone has one for sale or knows where one is let me know please.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Just made a video for the front hatch bucket. Check it out

Dimebag....


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

So update to how mine was setup. Those pole light clips, yeah not so much. That worked good at first. Took the yak out yesterday and they just collapsed. I'm using 3/4" conduit bar and they fit in there. The clips didn't have enough sidewall so away they went. Back to the drawing board....

On another note, I had to put the drive pedals all the way up close as possible. Legs got super tired faster then the original seat. I'll need to make a extender for rudder control. I can still use it but would nice to have that extra few inches. I'm 5'11 so not to bad. The yak didn't feel tipsy at all and was actually easier to get in and out of lol. 

Dimebag....


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas fellas looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Took it out today it was awesome wifey loved it. It did initially feel high, but once on it for a bit felt as stable as normal.












Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

So I just wanted to show some pics of the Jackson seat mounted on the outback and secured with mighty mounts


----------

